
Apple's Motion to Vacate - jerryhuang100
http://www.scribd.com/doc/300529248/Apple-s-Motion-to-Vacate
======
jerryhuang100
_> (pp26) like compelling a pharmaceutical company against its will to produce
drugs needed to carry out a lethal injection in furtherance of a lawfully
issued death warrant..._

A more diabolical example would be asking Pharma to create flu vaccine or
drugs for a common disease, but specifically killing certain ethnic group /
terrorists / 3rd world leaders of certain genetic markups or medical
conditions.

